# Plugin zum automatischen bemaßen?



## Andreas Gaisbauer (29. März 2005)

Hallo,

wer mit PS öfters mal Dummys für Webseiten baut kennt bestimmt das Problem: Sobald das Image fertig ist, bräuchte man es bemaßt (z.B. für die CSS Dateinen). Man zieht also die Hilfslinien ein (siehe 1.gif) welche aber alleine nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig sind... Kennt jemand ein Plugin oder Skript das automatisch auf einer seperaten Ebene die Maße einträgt (siehe 2.gif)? Das ganze müsste unter PS7 laufen... Kennt jemand sowas?

ciao Andreas


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (5. April 2005)

*Äctschn!*

Also,

ich würd' mir ein paar Aktionen basteln, für die ich dann Shortcuts (die Funktionstasten F1-Fx) definiere. Es ist nämlich auch moglich, eine Aktion anzulegen, die ein Bild auf extaxte Pixelbreite (bzw. -höhe) beschneidet. Und das entweder mittig oder von einem Rand ausgegend.

Machbar ist das über den Menübefehl "Arbeitsfläche". Gibt man hier kleinerer Werte als die Ursprünglichen Abmessungen der Datei ein, wird das Bild pixelgenau beschnitten. 

Das gestutzte Bild kann mit der selben Aktion dann auch automatisch in eine neu erzeugte Datei kopiert werden und ist dann bereit fürs "für Web speichern".


----------



## versuch13 (5. April 2005)

Hi, keine Ahnung ob ich vielleicht was falsch verstanden habe, oder ob du es einfach total automatisiert haben möchtest. Aber wenn du eine Auswahl über den Bereich ziehst, kannst du doch die Maße ablesen. So mache ich das zumindest immer.


Gruß


----------

